

Modification of Java HotSpot VM allowing unlimited class redefinition at runtime - suprgeek
http://ssw.jku.at/dcevm/

======
mdaniel
My company (<http://guidewire.com/>) sponsors that work, and our developers
have been using the DCEVM for day-to-day work for a couple of months now. It
seems pretty stable.

